# Bretton Woods May 6th and 7th



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

They updated the site  Open until Sunday the 7th
 Sunday is Free.  I'll be there Sat and Sunday.  This is cool.  Anyone one else want to play?


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2006)

I'd love to, but not for one beginner trail.


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

Its a mile long.....  Not trying to  convince anyone.  Just welcoming those who would like to hang.:idea:   I just like lift serviced skiing.:beer:

I get more runs when I use the lift.:dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2006)

May take you up on the offer....it would be a nice study break.  Just concerned about the looonnnggg drive for me


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

I made it going across route 302 from the River to Hitchcock in 3 hours.  I think this is under 2.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2006)

I would love to but I have a wedding to go to.  Besides, I packed all my gear away for the summer


----------



## Vortex (May 2, 2006)

You pack your gear.  I bring it out in the living room and just stare at it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You pack your gear.  I bring it out in the living room and just stare at it.



LMAO, Bob.  Last summer I did put my boots on for a few minutes.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 2, 2006)

Would really like to...lemme get my butt in gear.


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You pack your gear.  I bring it out in the living room and just stare at it.


 And you get _no _comments from the spouse or kids... :wink:

My gear used to be in the basement right near the garage door...moved it away from there this year because I hated having to look at it when I left for work during the offseason.

Enjoy your trip...


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

My family knows I'm not right.  Most of the things like that I don't do infront of them.  I would get abused.  Around oct I start looking to buy ski gear.  That eases the pain a bit.


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> My family knows I'm not right.  Most of the things like that I don't do infront of them.  I would get abused.


 I know where you're coming from...my son gave me a hard time when I was watching a Meathead film a few weeks ago.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

I do leave up my x-mass decorations all summer long at the condo, plus most of the ski gear is in viewing distance.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## dmc (May 3, 2006)

I may be there - will be coming down off mount washington Saturday afternoon and staying in gorham saturday night...

Look for me...  Or check 9-14 on the radio


----------



## loafer89 (May 3, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> They updated the site Open until Sunday the 7th
> Sunday is Free. I'll be there Sat and Sunday. This is cool. Anyone one else want to play?


 
Put me in for a 50% maybe at this point. It depends on the weather forecast, which is looking better by the hour for this weekend.:-D It's a long drive for one trail, but Warren should be happy with it and it's a chance to ski in May.


----------



## Vortex (May 3, 2006)

Doug I sent you a pm with some numbers.


----------



## Terry (May 4, 2006)

I have some stuff going on this weekend, but I might just have to put it off to get in just 1 more last day! (have been saying for 2 weeks now that this is my last day. If I go sunday, it WILL be my last day!):beer:


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

See ya Sunday Terry.  I'm going to lazy it out on sunday and use their BBQ.  Sat I'll grill if I'm not getting wet.  80 degrees in Bost on Friday.  This will kill the snow.  I'm sure we will be fine for the weekend, but that will signal the end no matter what.  Loafer 89 pm sent.


----------



## BW1 (May 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I don't usually get on forums, but I felt this was important.  Here is what I just went out with on the web and on our snow reports:

THIS JUST IN: OUR LAST DAY HAS BEEN BUMPED UP!!

We are shutting down for the season tomorrow, Friday, May 5th, so come on up make some of those final turns of the year! As promised, we will be offering FREE SKIING ALL DAY!!  Enjoy a BBQ on the deck from 11:00 am to 2:00 pm.  After visiting us on the mountain on Friday, head to the Mount Washington Golf Course and enjoy 2-for-1 golf with a valid lift ticket from that day!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2006)

BW1 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I don't usually get on forums, but I felt this was important.  Here is what I just went out with on the web and on our snow reports:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but I think you just broke Bob's heart... :-(


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

Thankx for the info.  Life goes on.  I had alot of fun there late season.  BW1 please stop in again.


----------



## BW1 (May 4, 2006)

Sorry Bob,

If it eases any tension between us, I am the one who took the picture you use as your image!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2006)

BW1 said:
			
		

> If it eases any tension between us


I don't think Bob has any tension with anyone...


----------



## JimG. (May 4, 2006)

BW1 said:
			
		

> Sorry Bob,
> 
> If it eases any tension between us, I am the one who took the picture you use as your image!



I posted on one of the other threads how impressed I am that you took the time to post this. Even though it's bad news, the fact that you look out for your customers is impressive.

I don't think there are any hard feelings.


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

No tension at all.  Been signing your praises here for a bit.  By the way I saw your turns... my son were impressed also. :beer:  I see you got my e-mails.:wink:   thankx for your time.  Class act all around.


----------



## loafer89 (May 4, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, but I think you just broke Bob's heart... :-(


 
Mine too, oh well Great Wolf Lodge here we come.


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

Its starting to sink in.  I'll adapt.  Either hike with my gear of do the Welch Dickey trail on Sat.  Glad I went last weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (May 4, 2006)

Bob, we could do a trip to Mount Washington in the next two weeks if you want to. I could probably manage to get up there without Warren which would make skiing/hiking easier. I want to try to link up skiing in June with something in May.

Keep it in mind


----------



## Vortex (May 4, 2006)

The following week is mothers day weekend...  andyZee talked about it.  I'm not usre on that.  I think i'll stay home.  My son wants to do tuckermans sometime here, but I have to talk tim him. He thinks we are going to BW this weekend.  Don't have time for tis right know.  I'll think on it when I have sometime here.


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking next week, now something came up. But, hey two weeks from now if the conditions are good........


P.S. My wife just informed me that temps are supposed to go down to freezing tomorrow in K, she said maybe it'll snow and they'll reopen. Love that gal! :-D


----------

